# Reuse and Recycle



## Medusa (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd like to see more ideas that posters have come up with by reusing/recycling containers for their t's. I'm especially proud of this one pictured, and am getting it ready for my P. cambridgeii who just molted herself out of her old digs.

I got it at a garage sale for 50 cents. Cut a hole in the lid, added my favorite Wal-Mart shower drain, and am in the process of melting holes for ventilation with a soldering iron.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jamielh92 (Aug 21, 2014)

This is such a great idea for a thread.  I'm really disappointed that no one else commented.

Do you have any other reused containers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Aug 21, 2014)

Haha... I don't keep tarantulas but I do keep true spiders.  I never buy a real "bug cages."  If I have it it's because it was bought with food in it or I got it cheap at a thrift store.  I've used pickle jars, plastic bread boxes, cheese-puff jars, plastic pasta cookers with strainer lids, mayonnaise/nut/sweets jars, and the list goes on... LOL


----------



## tweakz (Aug 21, 2014)

Found these at alot of stores lately and they are perfect for arboreals, plus they look awesome:




A. avic setup: 




P. cambridgei setup:




plus they're pretty cheap I remember the avic one was like $6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 21, 2014)

Fantastic thread idea!! I can't really play along though, all of my enclosures are store bought items from various bargain shops and dollar stores. I have yet to reuse a container for housing a pet, though I have several springtail colonies in humus/yogurt/butter containers. Do they count? They are not even a little bit pretty. 

So far, this thread has taught me to reuse more! Thanks Medusa!


----------



## tonypace2009 (Aug 22, 2014)

*recipe card boxes*

I have 5 Gramastola pulchipes these were perfect and free and they have my last name on theme they were meant to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twentytwenty (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's one I haven't heard before:

Salt and pepper shakers. Classic glass ones with a lid on top. Unscrew the lid for access, air goes in through the holes that are already made. And I think it would work good for slings and small inverts like little crab spiders.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 25, 2014)

iv done a few similar. little "cold salad" bowls and cubes from the deli. iv been using one of these experimenting with false bottoms,  my p. cambridgei is in a little container from a vending machine at work "anti pasta salad" worst snack of my life.. but it works for the little guy X3..as well as i have a beta cup used to house an avic iv had other ones. but i cant for the life of me think, theyv sence been outgrown XD

edit: also have used "spaghetti noddle container" when i first got my a.avic but this was just way too big and it was thrown in my pile of junked material XD


----------



## Medusa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here are a few other of my recyclables! Top: an Italian Gelato container with a glue-gunned shower drain screen; 2nd: Betta container with fiberglass screen; 3rd: fruit fly jar; 4th: pasta cooker from thrift shop

IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/01/82ff2abc1d48b0344ab59661afa71edf.jpg[/IMG]

	
	
		
		
	


	













---------- Post added 09-01-2014 at 07:09 PM ----------

First pic didn't come through. Here it is:


----------



## Spepper (Sep 1, 2014)

Those pasta cookers are awesome.  I have one.  Pre-made holes!  Can't beat that.


----------



## Patcho (Sep 2, 2014)

I can think of a lot more things I reuse for my scorpions than just enclosures. For one, a messed up, possibly torn box from an old package. Always, ALWAYS save your boxes. Cut the tape, fold them up, and stow them away in your garage. Then way when you're ready to make that trade or sell off those slings or whatever, you already have a box and you don't (and I know some of you do this) charge 5 fricken dollars for a new box! Ripped, torn, whatever, there is this wonderful thing called duct-tape that you can wrap around the box and you won't be able to see any damages to the box. In fact it strengthens it. However, if you wrap too much duct-tape around the box, the postal service might flag it and crack it open, so don't overdo it. I have never gone out and bought a box for shipping and I've never went out and bought shipping supplies -- other than duct-tape-- because I never needed to. I make use with what I got, and because of that my packages can lack consistency since I use all recycled or reused materials. So save your cups, containers, newspapers and boxes, especially if you send packages regularly.

Enclosures though...I've used vases before, and I've used a glass I found at school once. Just put a fiberglass screen on top of an old glass and wrapped some rubber bands around it. Also for a temporary/disposable enclosure, you could put your baby scorpion or tarantula in a soda bottle, and a couple instars later when it's running out of room, cut it open and relocate it in something a bit more attractive. The conicle shape shape of the bottle can trap humidity VERY well (depending on the shape of the bottle) , even if you had a screen over the hole.


----------



## Medusa (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a new home I've just prepared for an A. ezendami made from a container of cheeze balls:


----------

